# Compensation



## Dakota (14 Aug 2005)

I was hoping someone could give some answers. If you are married or living common law, is there any extra compensation while you are on training. I did some searching but couldn't find much, any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (14 Aug 2005)

Dakota said:
			
		

> I was hoping someone could give some answers. If you are married or living common law, is there any extra compensation while you are on training.



It would largely depend on your circumstances, and the best place to answer your question would be CFRC and/or chain of command.

However, according to the Compensation and Benefit Instructions for the Canadian Forces (CBI) Separation Expense does exist under 209.997 http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=209.997&sidecat=26&Chapter=209#209.997

However, I am not sure if that applies to your case and once again the best person to answer your questions will be the CFRC and/or your chain of command.


----------



## Dakota (15 Aug 2005)

Lima_Oscar:

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. I figured that it would depend on a number of factors, such as being the sole provider, etc. However, I can also see if your spouse is working there may not be any assistance available. I was just curious, since I would be away for an extended period of time, before we would make plans to move. As you said the best thing to do is ask my CFRC.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (15 Aug 2005)

Also see:

CFAO 209-28 -- REMOVAL BENEFITS -- MOVEMENT OF DEPENDANTS, AND/OR FURNITURE AND EFFECTS 
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/209-28_e.asp

209-28(22) ENROLMENT -- MEMBER WITH DEPENDANTS OR MEMBER WITHOUT DEPENDANTS


----------



## Dakota (16 Aug 2005)

Lima_Ocar: Thanks again. When the time comes. I will explore my options.


----------



## Dakota (22 Aug 2005)

Just in case anyone is interested. I found that if you are married or living common law, there are allowances in place. R & Q's are taken care of and you are given a monthly separation expense, while on training.

Cheers.


----------

